# Navy Kit



## tbilltommy (6 Dec 2013)

My son has just joined the Navy - I am an Army guy -  so after Basic, I dont know much about life at Sea

Any suggestions for a cool piece of kit I could get him as a going away/ xmas gift?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2013)

This album?  :dunno:


----------



## Halifax Tar (6 Dec 2013)

It's been a few years sense I was at sea but I got allot of mileage out of my portable DVD player and box set seasons of TV shows.  

A good seamans knife with a marlin spike is also a nice gift, check out http://www.grohmannknives.com/


----------



## CombatDoc (6 Dec 2013)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> It's been a few years sense I was at sea but I got allot of mileage out of my portable DVD player and box set seasons of TV shows.
> 
> A good seamans knife with a marlin spike is also a nice gift, check out http://www.grohmannknives.com/


The portable DVD player has likely been replaced - or should be - by an iPad Air that plays digital downloads, music, etc. A nice waterproof divers watch is always appreciated (see St Moritz watches at Mountain Equip Co-op).


----------



## RMCMOM (7 Dec 2013)

I agree on the knife. My daughter is in the Navy and she asked for a knife for her birthday.


----------



## Furniture (7 Dec 2013)

Based on my recent experiences with the RCN I would also suggest a good fixed blade knife somewhere around a 4 inch blade length, or a really nice pair of side zip boots... because at 2 AM when the general alarm goes off you don't want to be tying your laces with the rest of your mess mates pushing past you to their action/emergency stations (ask me how I know)...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (7 Dec 2013)

ArmyNavyMom said:
			
		

> My daughter is in the Navy and she asked for a knife for her birthday.



No disrespect to your daughter by any means but this statement just struck me when I read it. If this were posted anywhere else...
Good for her by the way and good for you for supporting her.

What trade is your son? There may be something specific there that is not standard issue. I know one thing I always wanted was a GOOD flashlight with a nightlight setting-something tough enough that it can be dropped a dozen times a day and rugged enough that if a couple of those drops are in a bilge, sink etc, it will still work.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Dec 2013)

As a sailor with a couple of decades under my belt, I will echo the idea of a good quality Grohmann knife.  I carry one every day.  I get lots of mileage out of it.

Second option of a good quality flashlight (AA batteries, as we always have them available on ship) is a good followup.  

Buy him these, and let him choose his own tablet, which he may be restricted in the use of depending on which ship he goes to.  There are some new rules regarding personal IT equipment being brought onboard.


----------



## Occam (7 Dec 2013)

Reading this reminded me to mention something about flashlights.  Maglite is arguably the best flashlight out there.  There's one thing about their LED flashlights that you want to bear in mind when making a purchase, though.  Their LED flashlights aren't repaired in Canada; they can only be repaired at their Service Centre in the USA.  You have to pay to ship the flashlight to the nearest ASC in Victoria, Sherbrooke or Montreal, and then they pay to ship it to the USA.  The turnaround time is in the order of months; I waited about 2 1/2 months for a AA LED Maglite to get repaired for an internal defect.  I have family in Montreal who visits us quite often, so they delivered it to the ASC directly for me (thus avoiding the shipping costs) - but if you had to pay to ship it, it's likely that it would be cheaper to just buy a new flashlight than to get the old one repaired, depending on the value of the flashlight you purchased.

I've only ever had one LED Maglite go bad on me, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## rinoakes (7 Dec 2013)

Definitely something portable to entertain them while at sea, I'd recommend a tablet. You can also put references and study guides on it which comes in handy. Or if he likes useful things a flashlight or knife. I don't see what's weird about the daughter asking for a knife.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (17 Dec 2013)

Every sailor on a ship is required to have a knife and Grohmann is the most popular. I recommend the 'Yachtsman'

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html


----------



## Svanen (24 Mar 2014)

A Grohmann would probably be a more memorable keepsake than a tablet: which, although arguably more useful, will certainly be obsolescent and discarded in a matter of years.

I still have my #4 "Survival" model, complete with its ladder-woven bosun's belt that we all used to make for ourselves with Inglefield clips … do people still do that? It was purchased at the Grohmann factory store in 1988, when the gates were in Pictou for Lobsterfest.



			
				rinoakes said:
			
		

> I don't see what's weird about the daughter asking for a knife.


+1.


----------



## mareng83 (13 Jun 2014)

I would agree with the knife but have to ask, what trade? Personally, my knife lays in my locker, only seeing daylight when sea trainers are aboard. A small adjustable crescent wrench, engraved is more useful to me.


----------

